# Please help! My 5 year old daughter is obsessed with me being pregnant



## mlo (Jan 4, 2010)

My five year old is obsessed with me being pregnant which im not. she told every one that im pregnant and that shes having a lil sister. I already have 4 children and not planning to have anymore kids. she rubs my belly and says she hears a baby inside?also she does not want to play with any other kids because she says shes waiting for her lil sister to come out of my belly and that is the only person she wants to play with. her father and i have always repeat to her that i am not pregnant and reacently she threaten to kill herself because according to her we are lying that im not pregnant.Please help me.
P.S. this been happening for a year now.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Please help me! My 5 year old daughter is obsessed with me being pregnant*

I don't know what to say except maybe getting a professional to talk with your daughter. Children can be very imaginative at this age but i think having someone who deals with children a child psychologist to see her would be helpful.  It would ease your mind and help your daughter as well  take care.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Please help me! My 5 year old daughter is obsessed with me being pregnant*

Violet is right. I would suggest you talk to a *child psychologist* about this and have her assess your daughter. Please ensure that the individual is a child psychologist - not just any old general counselor or therapist has the necessary training and skill to work with a child that young.


----------

